
New York City's Graveyard Shift - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/portfolio/new-york-citys-graveyard-shift
======
smpetrey
I have such respect for these people. Partly because without them, NYC would
be devoid of life. NYC is unlike any city in the world. I challenge anyone to
live there for a time in their life. You won't regret it.

~~~
istorical
How is it different than other metropolises like London or Paris, Tokyo or
Seoul? (I live here and I'm not sure).

Sometimes I hear people say these things and I wonder if you have to live in
Manhattan to understand, I commute from Brooklyn.

~~~
RankingMember
The real never-ending life of it. Most cities have off-hours- NYC is literally
a 24/7 city.

~~~
beagle3
So do London, Berlin, Tel-Aviv and a few other cities.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think one telling feature is that the New York subway runs 24/7; every other
metro in the world shuts down for nightly maintenance.

~~~
jeffbr13
Berlin's U/S-Bahns certainly give the impression of being open 24/7 -- I've
never had problems getting to/from clubs or airports at any time of day.

London can also claim a useful 24/7 service, with the night tube starting a
couple months ago and the third and fourth lines (Jubilee and Northern) just
opening up this week[1].

[1]: [https://tfl.gov.uk/campaign/tube-improvements/what-we-are-
do...](https://tfl.gov.uk/campaign/tube-improvements/what-we-are-doing/night-
tube)

~~~
douche
It's been a few years, but I remember getting stranded at the U-Bahn station a
few times when I was in college because we got out of the bar too late and
having to walk home or wait around for daylight.

~~~
tormeh
It's open 24 hours on weekends but close at nights preceeding working days.

------
suhith
I love how the images are in grayscale!

Represents the fact that all these photos were taken during the graveyard
hours far better than if they were in color.

~~~
kejaed
Also, it's likely pretty dark everywhere the photos were taken so the
available light for photography is not great. So, shooting with high ISO/gain
settings is going to be pretty noisy, which is less noticeable when in black
and white.

~~~
pinot
You'd be surprised what a modern full-frame sensor picks up these days.
They're not shooting with a D2H in 2004.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
I love the coast guard picture.

~~~
augustt
I'm wondering how they got such a large depth of field at night.

------
brnoenfield
Great photos, getting a big Brassaï vibe from them.

